# Silver Rock Quarry



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Wife and I fished yesterday but only for an hour due to looming thunderstorms. 
Caught a lot of small to medium sized bluegill in the trees on the south end using sabiki rigs.
16.5" smallmouth on a #7 flicker minnow trolling back to the ramp.
Brought the aquavu camera but didn't have time to use it.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Went out again today and caught several nice smallmouth and rockbass using a 4" Powerbait green pumpkin chigger craw on a 1/4 oz jig.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Most caught in 30-40 FOW on the east side.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Great report! You gave out as many details as guys could ask for!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Is this public or need permission? I see off N Bair road looks like a boat dock. Honestly I just want to walk the shore and look at rocks.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

You need a water use permit from the village of Gibsonburg. The permits cost $15 and can be purchased at the city office or police station. I'm not sure if you have to get a permit to walk on the trails. I suggest calling to make sure as they do patrol the area. I don't think there is much water access from the shore. There is a picnic/fishing area just South of the ramp.
There is a nice boat ramp at the Northwest corner. All ODNR watercraft rules apply and a fishing license is required.
Also, there is no swimming or wading allowed. I've seen pictures on Facebook of people in the water, which was also mentioned by the nice lady at the city office. If such activities continue, the area will be closed. Permit holders are encouraged to notify authorities of swimmers and waders.


----------



## moleman (Jan 24, 2012)

Bvil said:


> You need a water use permit from the village of Gibsonburg. The permits cost $15 and can be purchased at the city office or police station. I'm not sure if you have to get a permit to walk on the trails. I suggest calling to make sure as they do patrol the area. I don't think there is much water access from the shore. There is a picnic/fishing area just South of the ramp.
> There is a nice boat ramp at the Northwest corner. All ODNR watercraft rules apply and a fishing license is required.
> Also, there is no swimming or wading allowed. I've seen pictures on Facebook of people in the water, which was also mentioned by the nice lady at the city office. If such activities continue, the area will be closed. Permit holders are encouraged to notify authorities of swimmers and waders.


----------



## moleman (Jan 24, 2012)

Never had a problem there till the yakers came. Most are ok but others don’t get a boat ramp. Not a place to sit and talk. Climbing on the high spots, swimming. Saw one take a dump on the island. Not cool


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok. I will avoid. Wanted to check old quarry for minerals and fossils. 

Happy fishing


----------



## Rico1113 (Sep 1, 2009)

I've caught a few real nice Walleye there. Also caught some nice large mouths and crappies.


----------



## moleman (Jan 24, 2012)

Rico1113 said:


> I've caught a few real nice Walleye there. Also caught some nice large mouths and crappies.


Lots of fish in there. Some people find it hard to fish. There used to be limits there. Good place


----------

